# Expansion Valve Stuck Closed



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

The TXV is strictly for pros to mess with. what you can do is make sure the sensing bulb is secured to the suction line. I think you should have had them fix it . to come back should cost more money


----------



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

The expansion valve may be installed two ways. Soldered in or secured with chatleff (sp?) fittings. The unit will need to be pumped down, this can be done by pumping it into the condenser, old valve removed and new one replaced. Then the system will need to be pulled into a vacuum and the refrigerant dumped back in. It's about a two hour job on the average. 

One symtum is low suction pressure and high discharge pressure.

Other than hand tools, you'll need torch and rod, vacuum pump, refrigerant and of course, the new valve.

Warranty work around here for the job is around the $200-300.00 with the valve swapped out by the distibutor.

GO BUCKS


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I have seen a lot of these misdiagnosed. One time a tech replaced the valve 3 times on a brand new construction unit. Yes, he actually replaced it 3 times. He thought he kept burning the new valve up whenever he brazed it in. I went out there with him one day and found out that the installers severely kinked the suction line behind the wall. I have also went behind people and have found misdiagnosed TXV's and the problems ranged from clogged liquid line filter driers to the system being low on refrigerant. There is a good chance that it is a misdiagnoses. Unfortunately, it isn't a do it yourself project. It would cost you more to buy all the tools than to have it changed out. I would hire another company to take a look at it and go in there blind. Do not tell him that a guy diagnosed it as the TXV.


----------

